# Fashion Fair



## Misshopeful24 (Jun 20, 2007)

I notice _if i'm looking correctly _ there isn't anything about fashion fair. The question I ask is that not good or is it no longer around or soemthing? I'm just curious. My mom seems to prefer that cosmetic line. She tends to have a glow about her, no visible blemishes, but i guess the oil control doens't really do justice or it depends on the product you use right? I could list some of them or whatever but i'm too lazy right now to go look in her make up bag...


----------



## lipshock (Jun 20, 2007)

My best friend's mom uses Fashion Fair and my best friend also used to use their products and have her makeup done by them for special events -- but I coverted her to MAC and she uses them now.  But when she used it, she said she liked it.

Their packaging puts me off buying their products, to be honest.


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 20, 2007)

ppl always put fashion fair down.. cuz they are old skool or they are like the godmother for cosmetic lines for women of color. my first foundation was by them. it would be okay, but i think they stick to the traditional formula which most (younger) women these days are not into.  i wouldn't mind them, but i would need to add a bit of my own flair.. like after using the foundation, spray some fix+ on top so that they dry look will tone down a bit..... honestly, i prefer to skip all those extra steps and go with what is convenient... my MAC. i still show them love from time to time. just like the drugstore cosmetics.. black opal, black radiance, milani, etc...


----------



## lipshock (Jun 20, 2007)

I really want to try Fashion Fair but I am so hesitant because my skin goes crazy when new stuff comes into contact with it  ... and MAC has been the only thing I've used that hasn't done that.  Surprising since people complain that MAC face products cause breakouts and clog pores.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Misshopeful24* 

 
_My mom seems to prefer that cosmetic line._

 
Chiiiiile, I think EVERYBODY's Mom used or has used that line. My Mom, as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also got my first foundation from there (of course my Mother dragged me there before I knew about the glorious MAC) and had no problems. Although, that was yearsss ago and I didn't use it THAT often. If MAC is goin' well for you.....stick with whatcha know! Especially if you have sensitive skin.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 20, 2007)

My mama still uses Fashion Fair and my sister used to use it also. I never really looked into makeup until last year and I wanted to play up my eyes so, I got into MAC. I would probably wear their lipsticks (if I were into lipsticks) more than anything.


----------



## TangoMango (Jun 20, 2007)

My Grandma STILL uses Fashion Fair. She'd probably have a heart attack if I were to drag her to a MAC counter, due to the bright colours and such.

I'm not too fond of Fashion Fair after having to deal with a rude MA when I was younger.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 20, 2007)

It's good make-up and yes, *their lipstcks are a dream*.  Great skin-care products too.

I especially like their pressed powder.  They are pretty much no frills - but *a nice 'women of color' line in my book.*


----------



## lipshock (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_It's good make-up and yes, *their lipstcks are a dream*.  Great skin-care porducts too.

I especially like their pressed powder.  They are pretty much no frills - but *a nice 'women of color' line in my book.*_

 


NaturalSister, is the skincare really great?  I am always seeing it advertised in magazines and I am so intrigued.  What would you reccommend?  ... and you are becoming my favourite person on here!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 20, 2007)

I've never tried that line.


----------



## L281173 (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 

 
_My Grandma STILL uses Fashion Fair. She'd probably have a heart attack if I were to drag her to a MAC counter, due to the bright colours and such.

I'm not too fond of Fashion Fair after having to deal with a rude MA when I was younger._

 
My mom still uses Fashion Fair and she is 75.  She just won't become trendy for anything in this world.  She swears by Brown Sugar lipstick and the Bronze Glow Foundation.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a friend who wears Fashion Fair powder, and she tried to keep it hush hush, and another friend who wears their tinted moisturizer, but she doesn't know too much about makeup in general.  My aunt and her two daughters always have a Fashion Fair compact in their purse or hands - it is their staple.  Personally, I never see anyone at the Fashion Fair counter (buying anything that is) so it is a wonder how they stay in business with a counter at every mall in America. And even the ads in Ebony and Jet don't seem appealing.  I checked out the website once out of curiosity and they sell a billion lipsticks, and only 15 shadows!  I just think FF is so old fashioned, has the packaging changed in 30 years?


----------



## lipshock (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I just think FF is so old fashioned, has the packaging changed in 30 years?_

 


See, that is my hangup.  Everytime, my best friend's mom is around and she is touching up her face, I always (in my mind) go "blech" at the packaging.  Not pretty, at all.  I know you can't just a judge a book by its cover but the packaging just look so old.  lol.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 21, 2007)

The MUA on their site look like they worked on the set of "Good Times" or at a funeral home. I know their lipsticks are creamy and of good quality, though....And, they've actually changed the packaging, LOL. The brown compacts and peach swirled packaging replaced the old pink-swirled packaging...I agree about the ads, too.....They'll never appeal to youngins with those.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 21, 2007)

I've never used Fashion Fair on myself (obviously) but for what my customers tell me (and what I've seen on their faces) FF is very red/orange toned & kinda heavy.  People are always coming to me complaining about their foundation & looking for an more natural alternate.  Needless to say, I've gotten a lot of converts.

They do have some lipsticks that are to-die-for.


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_I've never used Fashion Fair on myself (obviously) but for what my customers tell me (and what I've seen on their faces) FF is very red/orange toned & kinda heavy. 
They do have some lipsticks that are to-die-for._

 
Yeah i agree with the red/orange toned and what not, At first I thought it was some kind of mask when i saw them put in on my momma's face in the store. But with the right color and blush mom's able to get that glow thing down...

My momma look like my light skin older sister, this woman ain't afraid of style and such, Its time I learn and find some money to get some MAC type product and show her how to get it poppin lol...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_I've never used Fashion Fair on myself (obviously) but for what my customers tell me (and what I've seen on their faces) FF is very red/orange toned & kinda heavy.  People are always coming to me complaining about their foundation & looking for an more natural alternate.  Needless to say, I've gotten a lot of converts.

They do have some lipsticks that are to-die-for._

 
Can you tell us which lipsticks you are refering to.  I can' be caught hanging around the FF counter for too long.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 21, 2007)

HAHA @ Twinkle.

You're too funny!  Can't be caught at the FF counter for too long, eh.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry, double post edit.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_NaturalSister, is the skincare really great?  I am always seeing it advertised in magazines and I am so intrigued.  What would you reccommend?  ..._

 
Thanks hon,  I am so glad to be here and I can't believe that I didn't know about Specktra before.  This is my kind of cyber hang-out. 



​
It's only fair (no pun intended) that you youngins' get a little science from a cosmetics 'old head'.  My obsession is headed for 27 years.  That has to be equivalent to about 4 Doctoral Degrees in Consumer Cosmetics Theory & Practice !  2 big sis's - it's all their fault

*Fashion Fair HAD a reputation for being orangey/off.  That is no longer true.  Years ago they revamped the foundation/powder shades to be better matches.  They have many yellow-based  face products.  *

Back to FF Skin Care...

I use the *Botanical Clay Mask*.  Great clarifying product for us super-oily types.  Weekly use.

*Vantex, Vantex, Vantex! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Give me a V!!!...*  It's a bleaching cream that works great for lightening dark spots that are sometimes common with all of the melanin running through our systems (acne scars, dark knees/elbows/ knuckles, lower leg scars, imperfections on the toes/feet...)  Careful application is a must.  *I use a Q-Tip to put it ONLY where I need it.*

I used to live and die by *Fashion Fair Eye Cream*, but IMAN bumped them because it's easier to get to Walgreens than going to the mall.  IMAN is a VERY smart woman, isn't she?

*Estee Lauder*:  The New York-based cosmetics company, whose brands include Aveda, Clinique and Bobbi Brown, on Wednesday said it earned $44.5 million in the fiscal fourth quarter... Washington Post 8/16/06

*Revlon*: Net earnings of $328.6 million in the first quarter 2007... Business Wire 5/8/2007
__________________________________________________  _____

FF products on my *'Get it right away list':*

*Hidden Beauty* - skin prep I've heard compared to PhotoFinish
*True Finish Powder Make-Up* - I suspect their answer to StudioFix
*Cover Tone *- Corrective make-up (totally opaque full coverage) Need the full range for my kit.

I wonder if  I'm this wordy in person?


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Can you tell us which lipsticks you are refering to.  I can' be caught hanging around the FF counter for too long._

 
Hehe
I'm sorry I don't know the actual names of them, but there is this deep burgundy that comes to mind in particular...and this other lighter pinky color.  Both times I had customers wearing them & both girls were like "I dunno, some FF color"  
You think you all can't be seen over there?  At our Macy's we have built up a reputation that if we even step within 15 feet of another counter they shoot us down with their glares....even if it's just passing through to get out to the mall.


----------



## L281173 (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_ppl always put fashion fair down.. cuz they are old skool or they are like the godmother for cosmetic lines for women of color. my first foundation was by them. it would be okay, but i think they stick to the traditional formula which most (younger) women these days are not into.  i wouldn't mind them, but i would need to add a bit of my own flair.. like after using the foundation, spray some fix+ on top so that they dry look will tone down a bit..... honestly, i prefer to skip all those extra steps and go with what is convenient... my MAC. i still show them love from time to time. just like the drugstore cosmetics.. black opal, black radiance, milani, etc..._

 
Many folks like Fashion Fair, but I always used to use Flori Roberts, mostly.  Flori Roberts had a more trendier variety of colors than Fashion Fair.  I used to love Patti Labelle's Line that was sold via Flori Roberts.  There is a Lipstick color called Miss Marmalade, Poo Poo Pearl, Right Kinda Rose and Miss Thing that I loved.  The nail colors were gorgeous also.  I worked at the Flori Roberts counter in the past.


----------



## L281173 (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Hehe
I'm sorry I don't know the actual names of them, but there is this deep burgundy that comes to mind in particular...and this other lighter pinky color.  Both times I had customers wearing them & both girls were like "I dunno, some FF color"  
You think you all can't be seen over there?  At our Macy's we have built up a reputation that if we even step within 15 feet of another counter they shoot us down with their glares....even if it's just passing through to get out to the mall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's weird, because even though I worked the Flori Roberts counter in Macy's, if there was a customer at the Fashion Fair counter, I had to help them also.  I knew both lines quite well.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 23, 2007)

I had an MA use Fashion Fair foundation on me for a photo-shoot about 2 years ago and it looked so amazing. She didn't even have to use concealer on me because it gave enough coverage and didn't look cakey at all. I regret not asking her what it was called I only asked her about the MAC products she used on me!!
To this day when I go past the FF counter I look to see if this foundation is there, but I can't find it. It was a liquid in a clear plastic squeezy 'tube' packaging..I saw one that was a liquid but in white packaging. I wonder if it's the same thing???


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 24, 2007)

my mum used to use fashion fair...and although Im pretty much a kid of the new age, I'll damn sure use it if I can get my hands on it. in my eyes, makeup is just that - makeup! no need to discriminate.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_my mum used to use fashion fair...and although Im pretty much a kid of the new age, I'll damn sure use it if I can get my hands on it. in my eyes, makeup is just that - makeup! no need to discriminate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!! i have actually used their foundation before and i actually like it i just dont use it anymore because im too lazy to go to dillard's and thats where i normally get it....and no im not a grandma either im only 18


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 27, 2007)

heh, Im lazy too...I dont think Ive ever seen fashion fair at dillards, it is kind of filled with those snobby ladies? maybe they just hate teenagers. like I'll hop on the counter yelling incoherently for makeup. 

which Im very willing to do, if its effective,

but still! if anything, I'd like to try their powder, or loose powder, if they have that...I bet its better than half the stuff Ive ever used!


----------



## SereneBeauty (Jun 27, 2007)

I have used Fashion Fair in the past, and unless they have made some serious changes to their formulas, I would not recommend them!:eek2:


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_heh, Im lazy too...I dont think Ive ever seen fashion fair at dillards, it is kind of filled with those snobby ladies? maybe they just hate teenagers. like I'll hop on the counter yelling incoherently for makeup. 

which Im very willing to do, if its effective,

but still! if anything, I'd like to try their powder, or loose powder, if they have that...I bet its better than half the stuff Ive ever used!_

 
lmao!!! ur hilarious but yah dillards has some snobby ladies sumtimes boo on them i think they do hate teenagers


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jul 1, 2007)

Fashion Fair has a great toner for oily skin. I love the fact that they still have GWP because you get to try their lipsticks and moisturizers.
My grandmother still uses their lavender lippies


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 1, 2007)

A have another friend of a friend who uses Fashion Fair, and after reading this thread I decided to be less harsh.  So while rambling through her makeup I spotted one her her FF lipsticks.  I swatched it on my hand, not too impressed, and then I smelled it, and it was waxy like a crayon!  Ewww no!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_lmao!!! ur hilarious but yah dillards has some snobby ladies sumtimes boo on them i think they do hate teenagers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
man, you should have seen the looks they gave me the other day. one lady looked at me as if I was diseased! I was to scared to even look at the lipstick! like, they were grouped together and talking, they saw me and they were like, "shh...its back!" *glare*

oo, Twinkle, I do hate it when lipsticks smell like that. I can only get over a lipsticks smell if its my perfect shade. I love a decent nude lipstick or a nice pink - though Ive yet to find my HG red!

and greatscott, I actually use biore toner, but my mum had FF toner and I loved it. would have stolen it from her, but she's still mad at me for taking her big foofy face brush. ;]


----------



## LipstickLez (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I have a friend who wears Fashion Fair powder, and she tried to keep it hush hush, and another friend who wears their tinted moisturizer, but she doesn't know too much about makeup in general. My aunt and her two daughters always have a Fashion Fair compact in their purse or hands - it is their staple. Personally, I never see anyone at the Fashion Fair counter (buying anything that is) so it is a wonder how they stay in business with a counter at every mall in America. And even the ads in Ebony and Jet don't seem appealing. I checked out the website once out of curiosity and they sell a billion lipsticks, and only 15 shadows! I just think FF is so old fashioned, has the packaging changed in 30 years?_

 

I know I'm late but:
*You are plum fool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rotflmmfao*

*First you read the friend who doesn't know anything about makeup, then you basically call it out as an old lady brand (oh so true...I'm envisioning a half used, hot pink eye duo in my mom's drawer), then you speak the GOSPEL TRUTH that nobody has EVER been seen buying Fashion Fair, then the kicker: They do INDEED have four million lipsticks and two shadows.*

*Get outta my head!!! lmao I was gonna ask about FF, but I thought people would think me foolish - or an asshole because I was pretty much gonna ask why the hell they look like something Wilona was applying back on Good Times.*

*But in all fairness, re: unappealing ads in Ebony and Jet -- how many ads for ANYTHING in Ebony or Jet have ever been appealing?*


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LipstickLez* 

 
_I know I'm late but:
*You are plum fool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rotflmmfao*

*First you read the friend who doesn't know anything about makeup, then you basically call it out as an old lady brand (oh so true...I'm envisioning a half used, hot pink eye duo in my mom's drawer), then you speak the GOSPEL TRUTH that nobody has EVER been seen buying Fashion Fair, then the kicker: They do INDEED have four million lipsticks and two shadows.*

*Get outta my head!!! lmao I was gonna ask about FF, but I thought people would think me foolish - or an asshole because I was pretty much gonna ask why the hell they look like something Wilona was applying back on Good Times.*

*But in all fairness, re: unappealing ads in Ebony and Jet -- how many ads for ANYTHING in Ebony or Jet have ever been appealing?*_

 
Ok that is so true, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jet and Ebony only have ads for Kool Menthols, Motions At-Home Perms, The United Negro College Fund, and Fashion Fair.  I was curious once as to why there are so many FF ads in Ebony and Jet, and it is because FF is a Johnson Company, owned and started by the magazine.  But yeah, my BFF and I were laughing about how we NEVER see anyone at the FF counter, and that's when I decided to look at the website, which was super ghetto, because you can't order anything online, you have to call in an order, and that's when I saw all these millions of lipsticks which is so classic when you think about it.  Old stuck in their ways ladies don't know the first thing about eye shadow, but lipstick, well they use that on their forehead and cheeks and swipe some on before bedtime.  Oh FF, my aunt forced me to try some of their blush the other day, I complied, but not willingly...I'm such a snob, lol.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jul 23, 2007)

I <3 FF's skincare and lipsticks.  They have revamped their colors in the past few years and the foundation colors are nice.  Some women look orangey b/c they want to wear what their friend/ sister/co-worker wears and it is not what they need for their skin.  The same thing happens at MAC...every african-american young lady/woman thinks they are either NC or NW 45.  We get customers all the time who bash FF and I try  'educate them, in reality they are a really good m/u line, just like every one else, there is good along with the bad.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jul 23, 2007)

I just interviewed MAC National Artist Gregory Arlt a few days ago,  and he was like, "yeah, I call them Fashion Unfair!"  I was cracking up!


----------



## L281173 (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_I just interviewed MAC National Artist Gregory Arlt a few days ago, and he was like, "yeah, I call them Fashion Unfair!" I was cracking up!_

 

My hairstylist who is also a makeup artists calls Fair Cosmetics "The Old Southern Black Woman's Makeup".  He says that all of their Colors in Foundation are no as Bronze Glo, etc...  He says that the perfume in the lipsticks could cure any bad breath.


----------



## LipstickLez (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Ok that is so true, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jet and Ebony only have ads for Kool Menthols, Motions At-Home Perms, The United Negro College Fund, and Fashion Fair. I was curious once as to why there are so many FF ads in Ebony and Jet, and it is because FF is a Johnson Company, owned and started by the magazine. But yeah, my BFF and I were laughing about how we NEVER see anyone at the FF counter, and that's when I decided to look at the website, which was super ghetto, because you can't order anything online, you have to call in an order, and that's when I saw all these millions of lipsticks which is so classic when you think about it. Old stuck in their ways ladies don't know the first thing about eye shadow, but lipstick, well they use that on their forehead and cheeks and swipe some on before bedtime. *Oh FF, my aunt forced me to try some of their blush the other day, I complied, but not willingly*...I'm such a snob, lol._

 
*You're tainted!!!!!!!  You know you're skin's gonna reject all MAC products now right? The products are engineered to know when you've been applying cheap makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## LipstickLez (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_I just interviewed MAC National Artist Gregory Arlt a few days ago, and he was like, "yeah, I call them Fashion Unfair!" I was cracking up!_

 
*





He read FF fiercely! I'm saying though, can they get some new ads? And is it just me, or are all of their products matte? lmao Maybe I'm just seeing dusty Jet magazines.*

*I'm equally curious about the Fashion Fair "fashion fairs" ...but I need to just leave that alone.*


----------



## IvyTrini (Jul 25, 2007)

I am not thrilled at Fashion Fair at all.  I have encountered many a rude, uninterested MA when visiting with a friend that is trying to convert me from MAC.  I don't care for makeup lines that never evolve with the changing times and fail to modernize.  If you look at their print ads, they look EXACTLY the same as they did 20 years ago. So there is no progress.  Their colours are very basic and they don't encourage their followers to widen their colour range.  Its too old skool for me.  Too much fuschia, 1980's lipstick and burgundy eyeshadow.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LipstickLez* 

 
_*






He read FF fiercely! I'm saying though, can they get some new ads? And is it just me, or are all of their products matte? lmao Maybe I'm just seeing dusty Jet magazines.*

*I'm equally curious about the Fashion Fair "fashion fairs" ...but I need to just leave that alone.*_

 
OKAY!  In the ads, the models faces are matte to the point of ashy.  I am sorry to hate on Fashion Fair like this (although it is sooo easy), but I just don't understand how they manage to make the most unattractive ads.  I have seen one that I though was decent, so I cut it out, but other than that... 

And, it's not even as if their products are super cheap in terms of price, but I hear the "MAC is expensive" line from quite a few people including those that I know who wear FF.  I don't get it.


----------



## LipstickLez (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_OKAY! In the ads, the models faces are matte to the point of ashy. I am sorry to hate on Fashion Fair like this (although it is sooo easy), but I just don't understand how they manage to make the most unattractive ads. I have seen one that I though was decent, so I cut it out, but other than that... 

And, it's not even as if their products are super cheap in terms of price, but I hear the "MAC is expensive" line from quite a few people including those that I know who wear FF. I don't get it._

 

*My mother, bless her heart, was one of these "MAC is too expensive sorts" until I colluded with my friend Sunday to get her to the MAC counter at a Nordstrom's. My original goal: Get her into one of those nifty brush sets before they're gone. I figured some good brushes for $50 could do her a world of good. Well she got a brush set - then we started really workin' her and before I knew it, she'd gotten her first Margin and an eyeliner - Hodgepodge.  We're talking about a woman who applies liquid eyeliner UNDER her eyes (NOT on the waterline!) and feels that this looks polished. So this was PROOOOOGRESS.*

*So why am I posting this here? Because my mother *sniffle* revealed that .... *cough, sniffle, growing heady* that...that she uses*

*FASHION FAIR FOUNDATION!!!!!!*

**passes clean out**


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 1, 2007)

I need to drag my mama to MAC one day. She needs some brushes BAAADDD!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *?MiCHiE?* 

 
_I need to drag my mama to MAC one day. She needs some brushes BAAADDD!_

 
Sad but true, I just pass the brushes that I no longer use on to my mom.  I mean for what she is trying to do, they suffice, and it is def. better than whatever she was working with before.  I even wash her brushes for her when I'm at home.


----------



## LipstickLez (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Sad but true, I just pass the brushes that I no longer use on to my mom. I mean for what she is trying to do, they suffice, and it is def. better than whatever she was working with before. I even wash her brushes for her when I'm at home._

 
*Oh,  The Mother (as I call her) doesn't wash brushes. But I can't front: Before my awakening last year, neither did I. However, I did NOT use those awful sponge tipped applicators for eyeshadow. I can't believe she even buys e/s that comes with those things.*

*Also applies foundation with a sponge. Not blends. APPLIES.*

*The only reason she came to the counter was because my friend Richard is a makeup queen. And women trust makeup queens. Plus we all just ended up at the same mall, which is rare because I lieve 90 miles away and my parents never go to that mall.*

*He suggested she didn't  even need a foundation, just a good tinted moisturizer. I've offered to buy her one, but I didn't see any at the counter...*


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 2, 2007)

^^ Moms are a trip.  I've been doing my mom's makeup lately (sans the swipe of black eye liner under the eye) and she's been getting compliments on her face.  I told her it's because I left the black eye liner out, but she wont give up and insists "Everyone else is doing it".  Now isn't that the logic our mothers taught us _not_ to use?


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 2, 2007)

buahaha. you know what MY momma told me last night?

SHE'S BEEN USING THE SAME MASCARA FOR THREE YEARS.

"every time I use it my _eyyyyyyyes_ burn, Sarah! HOW COME!? *tear*"
"what? seriously?"
"mhm! it be hurtin like hell!"
"hell, how long have you had it!??"
"...three years."

...*dies*

I ran in my room like whoa to offer her some lash exact and a sample diorshow, I tell you what. threw that other stuff out faster than nicole ritchie's extensions from her fat days, mhm.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_buahaha. you know what MY momma told me last night?

SHE'S BEEN USING THE SAME MASCARA FOR THREE YEARS.

"every time I use it my eyyyyyyyes burn, Sarah! HOW COME!? *tear*"
"what? seriously?"
"mhm! it be hurtin like hell!"
"hell, how long have you had it!??"
"...three years."

...*dies*

I ran in my room like whoa to offer her some lash exact and a sample diorshow, I tell you what. threw that other stuff out faster than nicole ritchie's extensions from her fat days, mhm._

 
3 years????  Was there any left in the tube?


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 5, 2007)

its hard to believe, but yeah! she only uses mascara when she's really gotta get gussied up, but holy hell. thats no more than six, seven months tops that you should keep it! no wonder she's as blind as a bat. >.<


----------



## LipstickLez (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_^^ Moms are a trip. I've been doing my mom's makeup lately (sans the swipe of black eye liner under the eye) and she's been getting compliments on her face. I told her it's because I left the black eye liner out, but she wont give up and insists "Everyone else is doing it". Now isn't that the logic our mothers taught us not to use?_

 
*How old is your mother? That might have something to do with it.*

*My mother's 56. ANd she's REAL committed to that black eyeliner. Yesterday she was in a light brown one that she applied on the lashline. I say she needs some mascara, but baby steps I guess. I did peek into her purse and she had her Margin in there.*


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 5, 2007)

I dont know about anyone else's mum on here, but my mum refuses to use black liner, only brown, and she's 32, so she's kinda hip on the times. Ive no clue about grammy, but she's 47! and I'd rather not know... *shudder*


----------



## aziza (Aug 13, 2007)

Haha...this thread tickles me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually work at a Fashion Fair counter and work with the stuff on a daily basis. In all honesty Fashion Fair does make a few nice products. Most of the other stuff is severly lacking.

*Worth Getting IMO*:

1) Blushes: (in the old rectangle pan) are _absolutely beautiful_. Pearly Paprika, Ginger Berry, Golden Sunset, Chocolate Chip, the Beauty Highlighter  etc...they're all lovely and very very pigmented.  

 They've recenty repackaged the blushes into new containers but should still have the old tester units at the counters. Try em' out at the counter and purchase the old ones on E-bay if you love as much as I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) True Finish Powder Foundation: 7 shades are offered....a few of them are too pink but the last three shades (FF5, FF6, FF7) are great. Great if you don't need a of coverage. It's really pretty buffed in with a brush.

3) Eyeshadows: Not as pigmented as UD of MUFE, but they're actually decent. A shade that I like is Golden Chestnut (a pretty soft gold).

4) Covertone Concealers and Powder: Very very waxy and a little hard to blend. Warm it up on you hand and pat on...great if you have really really dark circles.  If you set it with the powder it doesn't budge. At all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Skip:*

 1) Lipstick: Beautiful colors (Knockout= perfection in a tube) but the formula and the smell truly suck. I can't take it. I'm thinking of having Three Custom Color duplicate some of my fav colors. 

2) Foundations: We all know why.

3) Gloss: Average...there are so many better options out there.

Basically everything else. The company infuriates me. Next Saturday will be my last day working for the company and GOOD RIDDANCE! The Johnson family seriously need to get their shi* together. 

I feel ya'll on the ugly unappealing ads. I don't understand.


----------



## braidey (Aug 14, 2007)

I use a lot of products from Fashion Fair.  I love the lipstick Confidence paired with MAC clear lipglass.  I love all the blushes and eyeshadows.  They also have good pressed powders (Walnut and Sable) and a pretty lipgloss (Sheerly Bronze) They also have good moisturizers.
  I feel bad for Fashion Fair because everytime I go to Dillards or Belk there is never anyone at the counters except a few old ladies.  They really need to step their game up because they have some good products.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow. I thought lipsticks were the best things going for them. My sister had a few and "Radiant Red" was a staple of hers (It was beautiful on her.) I thought the lippies were wonderful, as far as color payoff, but I'm not a lipstick wearer.


----------



## aziza (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Wow. I thought lipsticks were the best things going for them. My sister had a few and "Radiant Red" was a staple of hers (It was beautiful on her.) I thought the lippies were wonderful, as far as color payoff, but I'm not a lipstick wearer._

 
To each their own ya' know? The fragrance, texture and the lasting time turns me off completely although the colors are great. It's actually kind of sad  FF's colors plus Dior's formula (heck even MAC's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) would be pure heaven IMO.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_To each their own ya' know? The fragrance, texture and the lasting time turns me off completely although the colors are great. It's actually kind of sad FF's colors plus Dior's formula (heck even MAC's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) would be pure heaven IMO._

 
I agree, I tried to give one a chance, but it smelled like a crayon, and it wasn't smooth either, but I hate feeling like I am missing out on something good.


----------



## loveybgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

Fashion Fair and Flori Roberts were the only two makeup lines that was available to me as a pre-teen/teenager.  Boy, you could tell when someone had it FF on especially if they had oily skin.  Their face looked look a neon sign from a mile away. *It was so orange!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
I cant image anyone that still uses FF.  So many mainstream cosmetic companies are making so many shades for WOC and address problems, like makeup that is oil-free, frangrance-free, sensitive skin, etc.  Fashion Fair was more johnny come lately when they decided to change up some of their products. 
The only thing that I truly love by FF is their Special Formula Body Lotion.  This stuff rocks!  It is pretty pricey for body lotion, but it is so worth it.  If I didn't check out Jet magazine when I'm in line at Walmart, I wouln't think that they would still be advertising FF. Haven't been to Dillards in a very long time , and I usually buy my "fix" lotion online.

*Was FF responsible for the WOC in wearing the black lipliner around their lips back in the 80's?  Because it is where I had started to see that horrible look............................*


----------



## korede2 (Mar 25, 2008)

My mum used to work at the Fashion fair counter in Selfridges in London before she had me. She swears by it.
I have some of their e/s just feel like i have to use a lot more to make the colours pop.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 26, 2008)

The first foundation i ever owned was from Fashion Fair. When i was in gr.7 my mom took me to get foundation and she brought me to the FF counter at the Bay. She never used foundation but knew it was for WOC, so it was her first thought. I can't even remember anything about the product i got....I guess i finished it and stuff, probably an o.k. colour. I didn't repurchase, so I guess that says something. All i know is for most WOC being seen at the FF counter is embarrassing as hell LOL


----------



## amber_j (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a huge soft spot for Fashion Fair. Back in the day it was the only brand for WOC in the UK so my mother, sisters and all their friends wore it. I still use the Earth Red blush - it's a staple in my MU bag - and I'm planning to get a few lipsticks.

Am I the only person who misses the old pink packaging? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_I have a huge soft spot for Fashion Fair. Back in the day it was the only brand for WOC in the UK so my mother, sisters and all their friends wore it. I still use the Earth Red blush - it's a staple in my MU bag - and I'm planning to get a few lipsticks.

Am I the only person who misses the old pink packaging? Anyone? Anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Although I have never worn Fashion Fair, my mother still wears some of their products. I also remember my mother using Flori Roberts faithfully. I was a little girl going with her to the makeup counter in NYC and the ladies would be so beautiful. I too have a huge soft spot for Fashion Fair and Flori Roberts. Just because WOC have other options, doesn't mean that we should forget where we came from.


Note: I believe my mother still has lipstick and powder with the pink packaging.


----------



## L281173 (Mar 26, 2008)

I used to work at the Flori Roberts Counter years ago.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I used to work at the Flori Roberts Counter years ago._

 
Do you remember a blue moisturizer that Flori Roberts used to sell? I can remember my mother using that morning and night. LOL


----------



## braidey (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I used to work at the Flori Roberts Counter years ago._

 

Does Flori Roberts have good foundations and lip products?


----------



## amber_j (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Just because WOC have other options, doesn't mean that we should forget where we came from.

Note: I believe my mother still has lipstick and powder with the pink packaging._

 
I totally agree! Brands like Fashion Fair made a huge impact on me back when the mainstream companies wouldn't touch WOC with a bargepole.

P.S. I have one blush left in the old style packaging. I stroke it to say 'hello' every time I use it. I need help.


----------



## SunshineOne (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_Does Flori Roberts have good foundations and lip products?_

 
Actually, the original Iman cream to powder foundations (not the formula now avail @ Target, Walmart etc) was dropped into Flori Roberts packaging back in 2006 after corp owner (of both Flori & Iman) Color Me Beautiful bought out that part of Iman's line.  At least that's how I understand the whole thing went down.  If you google Color Me Beautifl and Iman you'll find out more info. I've worked with the products professionally and  the cream to powder foundations are great.


----------



## L281173 (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_Does Flori Roberts have good foundations and lip products?_

 
 Yes back then.  I don't know about the quality of the products now.


----------



## L281173 (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Do you remember a blue moisturizer that Flori Roberts used to sell? I can remember my mother using that morning and night. LOL_

 
Yes.  Definitely.  I have not seen it in years.  I don't remember the name, but I can remember that it was loaded with perfume.


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Nov 16, 2008)

Fashion fair was my first foundation and I still use it, I also use mac but i find that fashion fair gives a much better tone and colour match for woc... but its easier to get mac than FF because FF counters are harder to find. they have also vamped up alot of thier range and have some great colours in eyeshadows and lipsticks. i'd advise you to try it out. theres nothing wrong with having more than one brand in your make up box, give it a go


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubianremedy5* 

 
_Fashion fair was my first foundation and I still use it, I also use mac but i find that fashion fair gives a much better tone and colour match for woc... but its easier to get mac than FF because FF counters are harder to find. they have also vamped up alot of thier range and have some great colours in eyeshadows and lipsticks. i'd advise you to try it out. theres nothing wrong with having more than one brand in your make up box, give it a go _

 
to be honest the main reason i like mac is because of the eyeshadows. alot of my friends were wearing mac studio fix powder b4 i got into it and i hated the way it would look all cakey, i only bought it cause i was on holiday in usa and it was cheap so i decided to pick one up and i use it but very lightly.  but i still much prefer my fashion fair creme to powder and im not ashamed of it. id rather go with what suits me than follow the crowd!


----------



## j4lyphe (Nov 16, 2008)

Fashion Fair was the first makeup I bought EVER about 4 yrs ago when I was 18. I never bought it again, it was a waste of money( sad too cuz I bought it and then flew back home to Jamaica, so no return)..I thought that bcuz it was catered to black women it would be the best so I walked past MAC, Prescriptives, Lancome, etc and bought Fashion fair also since their MUA was black. It was horrendous, their foundation and powder was so red...when I look back at those pics I looked like I had been baked and burnt (a frikkin dark red mask on, eww). So no I don't think I'll buy foundation/powder from them ever again but their lipcolours on the other hand looked promising....


----------



## sexxered (Nov 17, 2008)

Hated it! It smells too perfumee, like a old lady. My mom use to swear by it until she ran out of the foundation one day and borrowed my mac nc45. The fashoin fair looked good on her. But if you have dark skin, it just has too much of a red pigment in it. darker you are the redder it gets. I can spot a fashion fair offender miles away. face looking like they have been smacked...continuously. Shame on you fashion fair.


----------



## crystrill (Nov 17, 2008)

I HATE FF!!!

MAC was supposed to do my prom makeup, long story short.... FF did it.

HATED IT.

It was CAKEY AS HELL... and made me look OLDDDDDDDDDD as shit. And oily as shit. And the lipgloss she put on my lips were the exact same color as my lavender-ish prom dress. I wiped it off and put my MAC gloss on lol.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_Many folks like Fashion Fair, but I always used to use Flori Roberts, mostly. Flori Roberts had a more trendier variety of colors than Fashion Fair. I used to love Patti Labelle's Line that was sold via Flori Roberts. There is a Lipstick color called Miss Marmalade, Poo Poo Pearl, Right Kinda Rose and Miss Thing that I loved. The nail colors were gorgeous also. I worked at the Flori Roberts counter in the past.



_

 

OMG!  Flori Roberts!  You just took me waaaay back.  I used to go to that counter in JC Penny when I was a teenager.  LOL.  I could never afford to buy a lot so I would wait until they had gifts with purchase.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 19, 2008)

Fashion Fair.  Where do I start.  That line is most near and dear to me because thats where I got my start.

This was maybe 15-16 years ago and there were not a lot of options for WOC.  Atleast not any that I knew of. I used to have this bright orange lipstick that I loved to wear and you couldnt tell me anything!! LOL.  I actually had a orange outfit that i used to pair it with

Remember those days when you made your makeup match your clothes? LOL
I used to adore their gifts with purchase because money is tight when youre a teenager.....and free stuff....man that was like jackpot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to wear their powder back when I didnt even need powder.  LOL.  And I used to love the little sample of lotion that came in the free gifts.  Thats the only way I ever got to use it. Buy the full size was not an option for me.

I can't remember what caused me to stray from Fashion Fair.  It seems so long ago.  I don't even think I've noticed their counter anymore.  I wonder if they are still at my local Macys (back in the day it was called Foley's).  I think i might stop by to try on some stuff and laugh.  I bet the colors are all wrong for me nowadays.  

hey do you think they still make my orange lipstick?  Maybe I'll try some on


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 20, 2008)

I used to love the commercials, with the female baritone......"Fashion Faaaiirrrrr....."


----------



## amber_j (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_hey do you think they still make my orange lipstick? Maybe I'll try some on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do it. Do it.

And I'll bring my Earth Red blush out of semi-retirement


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 20, 2008)

*I guess you all didn't get made fun of when you bought or talked about getting something from Fashion Fair. I remember suggesting buying to another girl, she bust out laughing because it's a week line and not to mention "old"...lol

I guess she forgot Revlon, Maybelline, Estee Lauder and many other cosmetics lines have been out since the 40's and 50's. Idiot. Although I'm glad I read the reviews on this thread! Good looking out...lol*


----------



## mekaboo (Dec 21, 2008)

Fashion Fair has come out with new foundation sticks, powders, and concealer sticks. I tried one on today and to my surprise, IT MATCHED PERFECTLY AND I DID NOT LOOK LIKE AN OOMPA LOOMPA!! Thumbs up!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey !! i got my first foundation from FF. My mom also uses FF, thats how i got my first foundation(duh). I never tried any other makeup besides that... they don't look that appealing to me. It was okay when i used it


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 21, 2008)

I want to tell you ladies that FF has some of the best lipstick shades for WOC. I work very closely with that brand and it is being revamped. FF is going to be a force to be reckoned with soon. 
BTW their blushes are so beautiful. Loves it.


----------



## d n d (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mekaboo* 

 
_Fashion Fair has come out with new foundation sticks, powders, and concealer sticks. I tried one on today and to my surprise, IT MATCHED PERFECTLY AND I DID NOT LOOK LIKE AN OOMPA LOOMPA!! Thumbs up!_

 
Did they really?  I tried several times to get matched in Fashion Fair foundations and none of the shades ever matched.  Either they were too pastey or way too red.  
I like a warm toned foundation but geez, it was like I had red clay smeared on my face!  I may have to give the new formulas a try!!  I wonder how the prices compare to MAC...last time I checked they were slightly cheaper but that was some time ago.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

I always used to wear Fashion Fair...I have to say it was always a perfect match..I wore Topaz Glo...Not sure if they still make that shade...I was at a awful In-Law X-mas party last night and my dh's aunt asked me what makeup I wore..I said MAC what about you...She said Fashion Fair..LOL...She had never heard of MAC ...she wasn't even 50 y/o...But it did look good on her...perfect match


----------



## sexychefva804 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Was FF responsible for the WOC in wearing the black lipliner around their lips back in the 80's? Because it is where I had started to see that horrible look............................*[/quote]

That lippie trend lasted until my senior year of high school.  Class of '98. I swore that I was cute with black eyeliner and I think FF darkest brown shade lippie.  I still look at my senior pic and shudder.

I am grateful that my mom left FF and is now on BE, Bobbi Brown, MAC, and Philosophy. It wasn't hard converting her, she just followed me and probably has more than I.  Thankful as well that she NEVER did the black line under the eye.  That looks sooooo bad especially on fairer mature women.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL.  i never did black on my lips.  Whoa.  Didnt that go out of style with Salt n Pepa in the late 80s?  LOL

But I did used to smear on chestnut liner with the lightest lipstick or gloss.  That was back when some MAC Mua used to think that every women of color NEEDED to have chestnut.  I think Chestnut and Oh Baby were my first MAC purchases.  And I used to wear chestnut waaaay to dark on my lips

Chestnut liner is a great color but back then I did not blend.  i just whipped it on and threw some gloss on top and the line so so harsh.   LOL.    

Blending is our friend.  Some of us just didnt know it back then.  LOL


----------



## braidey (Dec 22, 2008)

I wear MAC, Bobbi Brown, and Iman foundation sticks, and I have to say Fashion Fair foundation stick outshines all of them.  Fashion Fair has really nice blushes that last all day and some of their lipsticks are really nice.  The eyeshadows are good but not very good. Their oil control pressed powders are really good.


----------



## DigitalRain (Dec 22, 2008)

My mom wore fashion fair religiously back in the day. A few years ago I had one of their cream to powder foundations,  can't remember what color it was but it was a perfect match and it covered EVERYTHING!!! My skin looked flawless. I strayed to other foundations brands after I finished it and when I tried to find it at the counter again it was d/c.


----------



## Chocolate Peach (Jan 1, 2009)

i grew up watching my mom create a flawless face with FF products. i used to love when she would let me wear some of her FF glosses or lipstick back in high school and she still wears FF today. i have been a MAC addict for about 6+ years now, but i have nothing against FF. it still looks great on my mom and i wear their "tender" foundation stick as a concealer. none of the MAC concealers worked for my dark circles. FF lipgloss is okay too, but my #1 makeup of choice will always be MAC.


NW 43/45


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 2, 2009)

I really wished they would change the packaging and look of the line.
When dior and chanel still doesnt completely want WOC as their customers due to the fact they dont make foundations in all skintones FF needs to capitalize off this.


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_I really wished they would change the packaging and look of the line.
When dior and chanel still doesnt completely want WOC as their customers due to the fact they dont make foundations in all skintones FF needs to capitalize off this._

 

They have changed the packaging and it is very modern.. It also appeals to the younger consumer.


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 1, 2009)

Fashion Fair Cosmetics | Look Book | Get The Look

I'm being tempted...


----------



## Kandi Lush (Dec 6, 2009)

I use Fashion Fair. I like their products. I also like the fact they always seem to give you something free when you have a bought a few stuff from them. My friend used to use Mac foundation and Iman but now has gone back to Fashion Fair. she said it was something to do with a change in Mac formulation. she still uses other mac products though.

I have no issues with Fashion Fair at all


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kandi Lush* 

 
_I use Fashion Fair. I like their products. I also like the fact they always seem to give you something free when you have a bought a few stuff from them. My friend used to use Mac foundation and Iman but now has gone back to Fashion Fair. she said it was something to do with a change in Mac formulation. she still uses other mac products though.

I have no issues with Fashion Fair at all_

 
What specific products/shades do you u use?


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Mar 26, 2010)

I still use my lipsticks: Cashmere Brown, which the only carrier close to this is Mary Kay's Downtown Brown, and a burnt orange color that is absolutely gorgeous with a bronze gloss over it.
Metallic Sable eyeshadow is the best brown I have ever owned.  Also, there was a cranberry color but cant remember the name.  It was the only eyeshadow that I have ever completely emptied.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 26, 2010)

I picked up two FF blushes last month and I love Golden Sunset.  Like LOVE it.  It was super smooth and even though I put on way too much, it still looked good.  If their other products are as good as that blush, I'll def. try some of them out.  I've probably mentioned this in a previous post, my aunt and her daughters wear FF religiously and it really put me off of the brand, but they also over apply foundation and wear only red lipstick, but I am starting to think that the brand really is pretty decent, and I think it has a lot of potential, but even their new packaging, while a far cry from that baby pink gross crap they used to have, still has a ways to go.


----------



## she (Apr 3, 2010)

i know i will be the old lady that keeps them in business. i grew up on the stuff! i think my powder shade is pecan or something nutty. the first lipstick i ever bought was grapesicle and it was like $11 bucks at the time and i was in the 9th grade. light years later they still make grapesicle and their counter ladies still look like my mom!


----------



## L281173 (Apr 11, 2010)

Fashion Fair needs to revamp their marketing to keep up with brands like MAC.  THE OLD LADIES ARE DYING OUT.  They need to grab a younger market to survive


----------



## she (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I picked up two FF blushes last month and I love Golden Sunset. Like LOVE it. It was super smooth and even though I put on way too much, it still looked good. If their other products are as good as that blush, I'll def. try some of them out. I've probably mentioned this in a previous post, my aunt and her daughters wear FF religiously and it really put me off of the brand, but they also over apply foundation and wear only red lipstick, but I am starting to think that the brand really is pretty decent, and I think it has a lot of potential, but even their new packaging, while a far cry from that baby pink gross crap they used to have, still has a ways to go._

 
ITA about their blushes, i picked one up while shopping with my mom at macy's last week, it's called "warm sand" and i LOVE it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i do wish people didn't judge the product by the heavy handed people that may use it, haha.


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_Fashion Fair needs to revamp their marketing to keep up with brands like MAC.  THE OLD LADIES ARE DYING OUT.  They need to grab a younger market to survive_

 

I totally agree!


----------



## Soul Unique (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Foxxydiva* 

 
_I totally agree!_

 
My mums friend worked for FF for years and back in the day she used to give us the Free Gifts which usually contained full size/sample size products, mind you mum till today doesn't wear more than lipstick. I had a loose powder once which was really flattering and didn't give that oompa loompa finish, shame I can't remember the exact name as this is waaaaay over a decade ago!

But honestly I do think that FF could do with a 360 makeover! The same way 'Sleek Cosmetics' [UK brand for WOC] rebranded themselves as 'Sleek Makeup' and changed their packaging and marketed themselves to a whole new consumer. Their products including the popular 'Divine' pallets had been available beforehand at local beauty supplies stores, however a major drugstore in the UK became a retailer and gradually they have become popular with women of all shades and ages; no longer viewed as 'aunties brand of choice' as it once was.


----------



## sss215 (May 10, 2010)

I am looking forward to the re-vamp, Fashion Fair is black beauty history!  
And as long as their foundations keep me matte, we can talk!


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 14, 2010)

Have you guys seen the new products?  FF now has some of its products in black, streamlined packaging.  Very chic!

I still love my old azz Golden Sunset blush (such a unique shade)!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I recently tried Chocolate Chip blush that I'd purchased a while back, and I love it as a contour shade.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LipstickLez* 

 
_*You're tainted!!!!!!!  You know you're skin's gonna reject all MAC products now right? The products are engineered to know when you've been applying cheap makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
A good portion of FF products are actually more expensive than MAC.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Have you guys seen the new products?  FF now has some of its products in black, streamlined packaging.  Very chic!

I still love my old azz Golden Sunset blush (such a unique shade)!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I recently tried Chocolate Chip blush that I'd purchased a while back, and I love it as a contour shade.



*A good portion of FF products are actually more expensive than MAC*._

 
Exactly - And MAC is not the best formulated stuff in the world by *any* stretch of the imagination, in my opinion.  I like that they have a huge variety of products and colors and are always releasing something new, but their products came be topped in just about every category by another brand, and FF has a better blush formula.  I think a large amount of MAC's success and popularity is due to it's price point (among other things of course) but even that's getting up there, but I digress...


----------



## she (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_ 

*A good portion of FF products are actually more expensive than MAC*._

 
you better tell it girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we didn't play in a bargain basement bin on my mother's dresser. no ma'am.

i am heading to the mall tomorrow to see if i can snag their highlighter and two of their blushes. i am eyeing ginger berry and pearly paprika but gotta swatch plum rich.


----------



## mekaboo (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_you better tell it girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we didn't play in a bargain basement bin on my mother's dresser. no ma'am.

i am heading to the mall tomorrow to see if i can snag their highlighter and two of their blushes. i am eyeing ginger berry and pearly paprika but gotta swatch plum rich._

 
You will LOVE Pearly Paprika!


----------



## she (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mekaboo* 

 
_You will LOVE Pearly Paprika!_

 
mekaboo, please stop because i already am in love with warm sand and i feel like i will be stepping out on it by using anything else. now i am sooo excited! will return to review.

i honestly feel like i want to keep their blushes a secret, they are so great.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 10, 2010)

What kinda brush should I be using with Golden Sunset?
I tried to like it but geez I don't. 
Anyone pairing any other kinds of blushes with it?


----------



## she (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_What kinda brush should I be using with Golden Sunset?
I tried to like it but geez I don't. 
Anyone pairing any other kinds of blushes with it?_

 
it's like you're going to make me buy everything... sigh. j/k. i have heard about that shade as well but have avoided it because i thought it wouldn't stand out on my skin. but i never thought to pair it! i am wondering how it would look with an intense blush underneath, like love thing. will take a peek when i'm there.


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 10, 2010)

I use a regular blush brush to apply it, and I don't pair it with anything.  It's too intense of a color on my skin to pair with anything else.  Maybe it just isn't suited to your (cool) skin tone?

I've fallen in love with the FF Oil-Free Moisturizer.  I still wanna try more blushes...


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_you better tell it girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we didn't play in a bargain basement bin on my mother's dresser. no ma'am._

 
Mine too!  I honestly get tired of some of the "MAC Elitists" who are ignorant of other brands.  I was putting one some Urban Decay e/s and Nars blush at a friend's house the other day.  And her friend (I don't know the girl that well) says really snootily -- "Urban Decay? Wow...I've never heard of that brand.  I only like high end, expensive makeup so I'm strictly a MAC girl."

I laughed at her and politely informed her that 1) I buy makeup based on if its color, pigmentation, and formulation are flattering on me and 2) Urban Decay and Nars are more "high end" than MAC.  

Label whores.


----------



## she (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Mine too! I honestly get tired of some of the "MAC Elitists" who are ignorant of other brands. I was putting one some Urban Decay e/s and Nars blush at a friend's house the other day. And her friend (I don't know the girl that well) says really snootily -- "Urban Decay? Wow...I've never heard of that brand. *I only like high end, expensive makeup so I'm strictly a MAC girl."*

I laughed at her and politely informed her that 1) I buy makeup based on if its color, pigmentation, and formulation are flattering on me and 2) Urban Decay and Nars are more "high end" than MAC. 

Label whores. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
dead @ bolded... people kill me! as if there is only *one* high end brand? and though i LOVE my MAC it's absurd to believe that MAC is even the most expensive brand in the category. i love anything highly pigmented, regardless of brand or status. 

i kinda think it depends on how you were raised, LOL- some people consider themselves MAC elitists while some would consider the term MAC elitist to be an oxymoron. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its fun to chuckle at though.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_dead @ bolded... people kill me! as if there is only *one* high end brand? and though i LOVE my MAC it's absurd to believe that MAC is even the most expensive brand in the category. i love anything highly pigmented, regardless of brand or status. 

i kinda think it depends on how you were raised, LOL- some people consider themselves *MAC elitists while some would consider the term MAC elitist to be an oxymoron. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its fun to chuckle at though.*_

 
Pretty much agree with the bolded.  I think there are levels of high-end cosmetics.  And I feel there are levels of drugstore cosmetics as well.  On the DS makeup scale, if 1 were a cheapest in a combination of price and quality (product & packaging) and 10 were the opposite, Wet N' Wild would be a 1 (Wet N Wild is apparently getting better though), Almay would be 2,CG a 4, Maybeline would be a 5, L'Oreal a 7, and Iman a 10.  If the same terms apply to a Department Store or High End scale, I think Clinque would be a 1, and MAC would honestly be a 5.  I think I would rank UD a 6 and maybe Bobbi Brown a 6.5 and brands like YSL, Dior, and Guerlain would be 8s, 9s, and 10s.  Even though some HE brands aren't as funky and exciting as MAC, their formulations are better.  I've said this several times in several threads, but MAC is great and popular because of a variety of reasons; the products are good and the prices are decent.  I [obviously] like MAC, but lets not pretend it's the best of the best, because it's not, and I think a lot of the people who think so just haven't tried other brands, which is their prerogative.  Some of their products really do shine though, namely the pigments, and their range of eye shadow shades is only remotely rivaled by MUFE, but pretty much everything else has a better formulation in some other brand.


----------



## yummy411 (Oct 8, 2010)

ppl just dont know... we have to educate them, put them in the know lol


----------



## dundada (May 11, 2012)

I recently went to the Fashion Fair counter in Debenhams on Oxford Street in London and they picked out one of the lines newer colors for me regarding their foundations. The young lady there put on the Foundation Stick on me in Butterscotch, and I have to say it matched me perfectly, although what I wanted to look at was the Cream to Powder Foundation in the compact, but for some reason she wouldn't show it to me *shrugs shoulders*

  	Maybe they were out of Butterscotch in that item, but hey if you're out just say it! I won't bite your head off! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey maybe their Cream to Powder Foundation still sucks and they didn't improve it yet, but maybe that isn't the case at all...I dunno...

  	But the Foundation Stick from Fashion Fair stayed on me for the whole day it looked like, it stayed matte without any extra powder on top of it, and it didn't transfer. So finally Fashion Fair has a winner! Yay! Thank you Sam Fine!

  	The lady at their counter did say that they recently got rid of the foundations with the red tones, 'No more red tones!' she said loudly! Ha ha!

  	It's too bad that Fashion Fair took so many light-years and dead stars hanging around in outer space later to improve upon their own packaging and the foundations that some of their consumers always said showed up as 'too red' and weird and unnatural. They waited until they were hanging by a thread to get someone like Sam Fine or Pat McGrath on board. That's so silly for such a well loved and remembered brand. But thanks again Sam!

  	I bought their Cherry Wine lipstick from a Boots in south London but while the color is lovely, it's too shiny and not matte enough for me. And it's too sheer. Someone on Makeupalley said that FF's lipsticks do smear a bit. So hopefully Sam Fine can change those around as well. That company has long needed some modernity. Come on Sam Fine and get stuck into that job!


----------



## luvlydee (Dec 26, 2012)

Does anyone know how colors correspond to the mac system?  Im thinking i might be butterscotch but im not really sure. This will be my first time trying anything from this brand


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd be interested to know also.  I'm MAC NW47 which corresponds to Iman Earth 4/5/Earth Deep which according to Iman Cosmetics' site corresponds to Fashion Fair Perfect Brown.  I don't remember wearing that shade back in the day, however.  I believe I wore Sable or Nutmeg.

  	@luvlydee, I think Butterscotch might be too light for you.  Back in the day, my mom wore Tawny, and she's lighter-complected than you.

  	To tell you the truth, none of these colors matched us perfectly, and we all were a red, ruddy mess so who knows if "back in the day" colors are accurate especially in light of the new foundation formulations lol.


----------



## luvlydee (Dec 27, 2012)

Curly1908 said:


> I'd be interested to know also.  I'm MAC NW47 which corresponds to Iman Earth 4/5/Earth Deep which according to Iman Cosmetics' site corresponds to Fashion Fair Perfect Brown.  I don't remember wearing that shade back in the day, however.  I believe I wore Sable or Nutmeg.  @luvlydee, I think Butterscotch might be too light for you.  Back in the day, my mom wore Tawny, and she's lighter-complected than you.  To tell you the truth, none of these colors matched us perfectly, and we all were a red, ruddy mess so who knows if "back in the day" colors are accurate especially in light of the new foundation formulations lol.


  I actually went into macys and tried the cream-powder foundations against the back part of my hand. Butterscotch seemed to match me the best. All the colors after that seemed darker and redder. Could be because im lightest now that its winter and i have neutral skintone and butterscotch was neutral also. I didnt try it all over the face so i could be wrong.   But when i have more time imma go back and take pics of the swatches and actually get matched on my face


----------



## BlaqVixenBeauty (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh wow, super surprised this thread hasn't been updated with the latest news. Allow me to rectify this right quick.





  	On Christmas, Sam Fine tweeted the above photo. He is *finally *releasing a makeup collection under the Fashion Fair name, which is due to debut at counters Spring 2013. Fatima Siad will be starring in the ad(s).


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, I visited a FF counter a couple of weeks ago in a store in a larger city.  I was surprised to see the updated products and look of the line overall.  It looks way more sophisticated than it ever has.  The new liquid mineral foundations come in a *vast* array of colors.  Unfortunately for me, I was with someone who isn't much into makeup and was pretty much in a hurry to get to our next destination so I didn't have time to check out those foundation colors (and I really wanted to!).  I *did* buy the lipstick in Sepia, which I think is part of the permanent line but was being showcased in their latest winter collection.  I'd say it's worth going to take a totally new look at, since everything has changed so much in the line, especially if you haven't seen or worn the products in a while.  They've got new colors and you might not even wear the same one you had been accustomed to.  I'd love to hear some of your experiences with this latest makeover of the brand.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 18, 2013)

It sucks that there are virtually no online swatches of Sam Fine's collection.

  	Fashion Fair has to update its marketing techniques and send its swag to bloggers for reviews.


----------



## dundada (Jan 19, 2013)

The Sam Fine Collection sounds like it's going to be fab! FF still needs a kick up the bum regarding marketing, customer service, product availability and international acknowlegement outside Canada and the Caribbean. There are still FF locations up and down the UK but only one side of the northern hemisphere can order from the FF website which is dumb. I wish they'd add more variety to their souffle makeup because you easily go home with the wrong color and they should make it more mattifying.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 2, 2013)

Diva hooked up with Sam Fine and posted a preview video on his collection.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 2, 2013)

parfait is pretty!!!  I love the nude look she showed as well....


----------



## dundada (Feb 3, 2013)

I wish I could find out if the Moroccan Spice lipstick is darker or brighter than the awful Ole Orange listick, which some ladies like but baffles me as it looks like an orange highlighter pen. The Sam Fine collection does not come to the UK until the end of March.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 3, 2013)

I want 2 l/s and an e/s quad, but I need a discount code first lmao.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 3, 2013)

This year is FF's 40th Anniversary.


----------



## mekaboo (Feb 3, 2013)

dundada said:


> I wish I could find out if the Moroccan Spice lipstick is darker or brighter than the awful Ole Orange listick, which some ladies like but baffles me as it looks like an orange highlighter pen. The Sam Fine collection does not come to the UK until the end of March.


  	I have a swatch of Morrocan Spice, and I love it. You can view it on my Instagram. I am Cutemotherof4


----------



## sagehen (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone got any reviews/impressions of Sam Fine's new line yet?


----------



## dundada (Mar 6, 2013)

Yay! I ordered the Amalfi Coast eyeshadow quad, Morrocan Spice, Whispering Rose, Deep Suede and Champagne Toast lipsticks from the Sam Fine Collection and I still want to order two more items!  Today I'm wearing two shadows from the Amalfi Coast quad the matte dark brown in my creases  and the green shadow around my top and bottom lashes and I'm wearing the Champagne Toast lipstick with it. I don't find the Champagne Toast lipstick to be chalky at all and I can wear it easily without any lip pencil.  The best thing about the lipsticks is that you can easily make them look matte, which is what I do and they are all quite moisturizing.  The Moroccan Spice lipstick actually looks good on me and doesn't look like a scary highlighter on me after all thank goodness but I'll still wear my MAC Auburn lip pencil with it.  I wore just a tiny bit of my FF blush called Warm Sand today.  I pray for the day that FF comes out with a transfer-resistant foundation though! Because if you want to wear white or ivory clothes and if you're getting married the other FF foundations will smear on the clothes. Also I'd like for FF to come out with a pressed powder version of their loose powder called Golden.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 9, 2013)

Intriguing news I just read on Huffington Post:       		 New Goodies From Fashion Fair Fashion Fair Cosmetics is on a roll. The prestige beauty brand for black women, which is owned by Johnson Publishing Company, recently introduced the Sam Fine Supreme Color Collection and now its debuting another fab set of products: The Fashion Fair Four Capsule Collections. In celebration of FFC's 40th anniversary, these colorful sets "celebrate Black beauty and style through the decades and highlight various hues of pink specifically created for women who celebrate life with a touch of luxury," according to the company. Here's a rundown of the goods... The 1970’s Foxy Capsule Collection: A tribute to our founder Eunice W. Johnson, containing feminine soft pink pallets to inspire the Fox in us all. The 1980’s Fresh Capsule Collection: Dedicated to the legacy of the hip-hop era, containing a set of sumptuous warm pink colors evoking fresh beauty. The 1990’s Sensuous Capsule Collection: Reflecting a new evolved era of beauty featuring rich, modern, and bright pink pallets celebrating the sensuality of a woman. The 2000’s Divine Capsule Collection: Capturing the latest and hottest trends in beauty; featuring glamorous and bold pink shades that embody the divine power of beauty. Each set, which retails for $48, comes with lip gloss, lipstick, nail lacquer and beauty blush. And we love the bold images on the packaging, which were captured by photographer Victor Skrebneski. “Fashion Fair is an iconic brand. It was a thrill for me to shoot this campaign and celebrate four decades and four distinct styles of the Fashion Fair woman,” Skrebneski said in a press release. Check out the new Fashion Fair Four Capsule Collections in the slideshow below-- and a look a Sam Fine's signature products.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 9, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Each set, which retails for $48, comes with lip gloss, lipstick, nail lacquer and beauty blush. And we love the bold images on the packaging, which were captured by photographer Victor Skrebneski. “Fashion Fair is an iconic brand. It was a thrill for me to shoot this campaign and celebrate four decades and four distinct styles of the Fashion Fair woman,” Skrebneski said in a press release. Check out the new Fashion Fair Four Capsule Collections in the slideshow below-- and a look a Sam Fine's signature products.


  	These are online now, and I wonder if they are in stores (some of the products are permanent so I guess so). Several colors caught my eye, so I am thinking they might be a good re-introduction to FF.

  	So, ladies, while I was peeking around on the FF website, I came across something that intrigued me greatly: Chocolate Chip blush. does anyone here use this product? Is is matte or does it have shimmer?  Do you contour or use it right on the cheekbones? Is there a dupe for it or am I stuck possibly shelling out $17 for it? Is this worth a trip to the mall?


----------



## MissTT (Apr 9, 2013)

dundada said:


> Yay! I ordered the Amalfi Coast eyeshadow quad, Morrocan Spice, Whispering Rose, Deep Suede and Champagne Toast lipsticks from the Sam Fine Collection and I still want to order two more items! Today I'm wearing two shadows from the Amalfi Coast quad the matte dark brown in my creases and the green shadow around my top and bottom lashes and I'm wearing the Champagne Toast lipstick with it. I don't find the Champagne Toast lipstick to be chalky at all and I can wear it easily without any lip pencil. The best thing about the lipsticks is that you can easily make them look matte, which is what I do and they are all quite moisturizing. The Moroccan Spice lipstick actually looks good on me and doesn't look like a scary highlighter on me after all thank goodness but I'll still wear my MAC Auburn lip pencil with it. I wore just a tiny bit of my FF blush called Warm Sand today. I pray for the day that FF comes out with a transfer-resistant foundation though! Because if you want to wear white or ivory clothes and if you're getting married the other FF foundations will smear on the clothes. Also I'd like for FF to come out with a pressed powder version of their loose powder called Golden.


  	Thanks for your review! I'm interested in trying either Moroccan Spice or Champagne Toast for a perfect nude. Do you have swatches? It seems MS was orange in some pics I saw and nude in another.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 9, 2013)

I used to wear Chocolate Chip blush in the late 70's/early 80's. I was going to buy one several months ago when I was at the counter but they were sold out. Back then I used to wear it as a blush only. It does have shimmer and I think it's really quite lovely. Now I'll have to seek it out again. 


sagehen said:


> These are online now, and I wonder if they are in stores (some of the products are permanent so I guess so). Several colors caught my eye, so I am thinking they might be a good re-introduction to FF.  *So, ladies, while I was peeking around on the FF website, I came across something that intrigued me greatly: Chocolate Chip blush. does anyone here use this product? Is is matte or does it have shimmer?  Do you contour or use it right on the cheekbones? Is there a dupe for it or am I stuck possibly shelling out $17 for it? Is this worth a trip to the mall?*


----------



## MissTT (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok actually watched the video and think I will order Champagne Toast. Need to figure out what else to order since I'll likely be paying shipping. Gotta make it worth my while.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 9, 2013)

I went over to Fashion Fair's site and there are a few nice looking things over there. I haven't bought a FF product in more than 15 years probably. LOL. 

  	With all the purple lippies that are out now I see they have 2 very nice purple lip liners. Passion and Storm. Passion looks more purple and Storm kind of looks like MAC's Vino or Currant on the site. I might just take me a visit to the FF counter this weekend.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 30, 2013)

I looked through this thread and saw some decent reviews of FF lipstick, but I didn't see a  reference to Grapesicle - is anyone here amongst the purple lovers a fan of this shade?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 20, 2013)

I keep forgetting about FF.  It seems like they waited too long to revamp themselves. I mean what were you doing for 20 years?  You let MAC, Bobbi, Nars, and MUFE, steal your customers.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 20, 2013)

And every counter I've been to lately is very hit or miss. They're usually unmanned, to start, and not very well maintained (testers messy, missing altogether, etc.). That's certainly no way to woo customers back.  





Prettypackages said:


> I keep forgetting about FF.  It seems like they waited too long to revamp themselves. I mean what were you doing for 20 years?  You let MAC, Bobbi, Nars, and MUFE, steal your customers.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 20, 2013)

Plus, even with the acquisition of Sam Fine, the products have not gotten better. The creme-to-powder mu I got a couple of weeks ago just sits on top of my skin. Looks very artificial. I was not happy with my revisiting of FF.


----------



## dundada (Jul 20, 2013)

My issue with Fashion Fair now is that their foundations and powders are still so transferrable! On the neck of my tops or dresses and and any piece of white paper I touch at work or at college. So messy and embarassing like I'm a melting brown snowman or something. How can you wear white with Fashion Fair foundation on? How can you get married in it?


----------



## sss215 (Jul 21, 2013)

dundada said:


> My issue with Fashion Fair now is that their foundations and powders are still so transferrable! On the neck of my tops or dresses and and any piece of white paper I touch at work or at college. So messy and embarassing like I'm a melting brown snowman or something. How can you wear white with Fashion Fair foundation on? How can you get married in it?


  What a good point. Transferable foundation by any brand is just stupid.


----------



## binti (Jul 25, 2013)

I love fashion i love to try every time different different styles in clothing, hairstyles, nail art i like these kinds of things very much.


----------

